# Cystoscopy through stoma



## robynep (Sep 19, 2012)

Male pt with existing suprapubic opening had a cystoscopy performed.  Cystoscopy not cystoURETHROscopy.  Stones were removed by forceps, not crushed, just removed. 

Can't find CPT for stoma/cystoscopy with procedure.  

Any help would be greatful.


----------

